
Show HN: Gransk – Document processing for investigations - pcbje
https://gransk.com/
======
garysieling
Have you compared any of the commercial entity recognition APIs to Polyglot? I
tried a couple for
[https://www.findlectures.com](https://www.findlectures.com), and OpenCalais
might be appropriate to your use case, because it seemed to be good at finding
company/people names.

~~~
pcbje
Not yet, no. It should be fairly easy to add support for more APIs, though.
The more the merrier.

------
maxxxxx
I did something like this a few years ago and even sold a few licenses. There
is definitely a need for this.

------
andreash
How far are you from a full v1.0 release?

~~~
pcbje
I want to do some more work on the network UI, and there's probably a bunch of
bugs in there. I'm guessing a couple of months to half a year.

------
d33
Name sounds a bit like "Gdansk", a city in the northern Poland. I wonder if
that's where it stems from...

~~~
eitland
Nordic languages I guess, means something like "investigate".

~~~
lobster_johnson
In the Scandinavian languages, to "granske" (Swedish: "granska") means to
investigate or to carefully study or conduct an enquiry into something.
"Gransk" is the imperative form.

